# Lemon and berries in cider and why didn't my cider carb up?



## zarniwoop (4/10/15)

One of my dreams has come true, my other half has decided that she'll get into brewing and take over the cider production (I've only done one batch so far but apparently it's a hit). She wants to know what will happen if she uses the local apple juice that also contains 5% lemon (bl**dy nice in it's normal state) or if she adds crushed berries? Not having a clue myself I thought I'd ask.

Second question I have is when I brewed my first batch; 5L of local juice (nothing but apples and vitamin C) and US05 yeast fermented for 4 weeks at ~20C and then bulk primed with white sugar to a level I'd normally use for APA it took ages to carb up in the bottles, about 2 months. Stored in the same placed I usually leave my beer so location temp isn't an issue, any ideas?


Cheers

Zarniwoop


----------



## indica86 (4/10/15)

Took ages or didn't carb?

Cider goes significantly slower than beer.


----------



## zarniwoop (4/10/15)

indica86 said:


> Took ages or didn't carb?
> 
> Cider goes significantly slower than beer.


Took ages, I'd guess about 2 months.


----------



## Tex N Oz (4/10/15)

zarniwoop said:


> Took ages, I'd guess about 2 months.


After primary fermentation of a cider, there are not many nutrients left. I touch of DAP or nutrient would probably work wonders.
Ascorbic acid in high enough concentration can put a serious hiatus on fermentation as well. The producers put the ascorbic acid in to prevent wild yeast from starting fermentation.
Lemon juice also contains a fair whack of citric acid and can hamper yeast production as well. What was the starting ph?


----------



## Yob (4/10/15)

should have used Costco Juice.. shit just ferments itself, dont even need to open the bloody bottles... went into the brewery this arvo to find these bottles expanded and bubbling..

arseholes... only got them coz I wanted the 4L bottles for sterile water, cant even keep them for that...


----------



## Mutaneer (5/10/15)

Also you need to make sure your local juice is unpasteurised.


----------



## phonos (5/10/15)

Pasteurised is OK, its preservatives you don't want


----------

